# Canidae vs Nature's Variety



## CocosMom (May 7, 2007)

I've read good things about both Canidae and Nature's Variety and I want to switch Coco to one of them. Right now she is eating Artemis small breed puppy kibble but since it is so hard to find in my area, I want to switch to one which is easier to find.

It seems that Canidae is the more popular (and cheaper) brand but Nature's Variety also seems to please a lot of people. Does Nature's Variety really help in getting rid of tear stains?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have never tried Nature's Variety, but am using Canidae and am very pleased with it, both boys are eating the canned for all ages, more so Koko though as he is eating the kibble and doing really well on it, so far no upset tummy for over a week now and he has IBS, so it must be good for him. He has some canned and some kibble.
We don't have an outlet here either so we buy it online from a Natural Pet Food store in Maryland. They are really good with delivery, it only takes 3 days to get here via Fedex. I just make sure I order when my supply is down to about a week


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I have been doing alot of reading and decided on Canidae. Today I drove 30 miles one way to get to a place that sells it. The people who sell it own a kennel and were so wonderful. They have owned and raised many different dogs over the last 30 years and they have had them on Canidae for over 5 years and can not say enough about how excellent it is.

I am starting my two on it tonight so I'll update in a day or two and let you know if they have any reactions both good or bad.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nature's Variety is very different from Canidae as it is based on a dog's natural diet which is high protein and very little or no grain. Their canned food is grain free. Their kibble has some grain, but is basically meat. They even carry a line of raw food.

Whether you chose that or Canidae depends on what how want to feed her. Lady is a diabetic and can't eat foods like Canidae that are so high in carbohydrates. She is doing really well on Nature's Variety. I started it because diabertic dogs were having good results with the new high protein dog foods. I have been so pleased with the results that I would probably feed it to a healthy dog. I was concerned at first about the high protein, but she has bloodwork done every six months or so and there has been no change since switching to a high protein diet.


----------



## CocosMom (May 7, 2007)

When I went to the pet store all ready to choose between Canidae and Nature's Variety the employee there told me about Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's soul. It sounded wonderful and I ended up getting that one instead of Canidae or Nature's Variety. What really sold me on it was that it was formulated for puppies and had a blend of meats which Artemis had (chicken, turkey, salmon, etc.) 

Coco loves her new food and would eat all of the Chicken soup and leave behind the Artemis.







She's happy with her new food. I'll probably end up goign to Canidae when she is ready to transition to adult food.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

For a healthy puppy/adult dog, it's a matter of preference as they are both high quality dry foods. I would bring a sample of each home and see which your baby likes best. For my brats, they didn't like either


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

> I have never tried Nature's Variety, but am using Canidae and am very pleased with it, both boys are eating the canned for all ages, more so Koko though as he is eating the kibble and doing really well on it, so far no upset tummy for over a week now and he has IBS, so it must be good for him. He has some canned and some kibble.
> We don't have an outlet here either so we buy it online from a Natural Pet Food store in Maryland. They are really good with delivery, it only takes 3 days to get here via Fedex. I just make sure I order when my supply is down to about a week
> 
> 
> ...



What website is it that you buy your food in Maryland? I live in Maryland and i am interested in checking it out. Thanks.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I went to a feed store today and bought some Canidae for Coco. She's been on Flint River Ranch for a couple of weeks, eats it, but doesn't seem to like it. She's gobbling up this new food. I've actually never seen her eat like this. Sure hope she doesn't get sick. LOL


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo has been on Canidae for well over a month now and he loves it! He gobbles it up and his poop is firm and not too stinky.







Hope you find one that works for you fluffbutt!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I have Mia on Canidae and she is doing well with it. I have never tried Nature's Variety...The only thing about Canidae is that Mia is always stratching at her ears. She has done with with EVERY food she has been on though. The vet said she didnt have any bugs in her ears and they dont smell so she doesnt have an infection...


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I started Lacey on the Nature's Variety about a month ago and she loves it. She has never had much of a problem with tearstaining, just wipe her eyes in the morning and that is it, but since she has been on the Nature's Variety I don't even have to do that.

She loves this food. The first night I fed it to her she licked her bowl clean and then went back to the bowl and lick it some more. She is eating the canned food. I have the Nature's Variety raw food in the freezer but haven't tried that yet. I also got her the frozen, turkey neck bones but haven't given her one of those yet.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I am using a combo of two of Nature's Variety products and Shiloh just devours it.


----------

